# pix of JBJ 30 rimless w/ JBJ unibody led



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

what do you guys think? jbj 30 rl with unibody led. 35 lbs live rock, 20 lbs live fine sand, hydor 200 watt heater, aquatic life 115 protein skimmer,chemi pure elite, and cpr refugium on its way.


----------



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

Took out the filter media on one side and positioned the slimmer in there. On the other filter media took out bio balls an carbon and put in Purigen and chemipure elite. Tomorrow I will add my clean up crew. I started my cycle 3 weeks ago never saw a rise in ammonia or nitrate. Added some mysis shrimp to the water and checked the next day and no rise again.. So I guess my cycle is over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

